# KP Meet and Greet at the NY State Sheep and Wool Festival, Rhinebeck NY Saturday 10/18/14



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Hello
Making a final announcement for the meet and greet. We will meet on Saturday 10/18 11:30-12:00 under the big white tent with the picnic tables in the outdoor food court area. The tent is across from the food vendors alongside building A. There will be a few of us arriving about 11:20 to try and secure a few tables. The list of people planning on being there is about 20 to 25.
The names I have are listed below. If you are not on the list and would like to be counted in please leave your KP name on this post. I would like to remind those of us who can we should try to buy our lunch there or at least a drink so we do not have any trouble occupying the tables. Thank you.
Kathy

The names I have:
Katsch, me
Deb-Babbles
SFCMommy
Fisherwoman
Shepherd
Bonbarnie
Woodstockgranny
Samdog13
Poverbaugh
Karenh
Maidofkent
Jomoma83
Carolyn1958
Conch72
Tamarque
Chevron and her hubby
Imalual?, not sure if she will make it
Lorraine and guest
Rebrenner31 and her hubby
Paula2010
Diane647
RosieC, did not think she would make it but maybe


----------



## LizzieJones (Aug 17, 2014)

Sounds like fun. I hope you post photos after the event.


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

How I wish I lived close to y'all. Take pics.and have a fantastic day.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm going with my DD, and will see you there. Sounds like fun!
Marylou


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Marylou12 said:


> I'm going with my DD, and will see you there. Sounds like fun!
> Marylou


Great I wasn't sure if you would make it :thumbup:


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Great I wasn't sure if you would make it :thumbup:


Yeah, I wasn't sure as to the time were going, but we're going to be there when the gates open.
BTW, there is a $3.00 off ticket in the Hudson Valley magazine and The Cornwall Yarn Shop had some to give out. I got two of them.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Marylou12 said:


> Yeah, I wasn't sure as to the time were going, but we're going to be there when the gates open.
> BTW, there is a $3.00 off ticket in the Hudson Valley magazine and The Cornwall Yarn Shop had some to give out. I got two of them.


Yes, also the Poughkeepsie Journal. See you tomorrow, Deb, Kathy E. And myself will be there early to try and save tables.


----------



## Lindalee53 (Aug 28, 2013)

Am traveling by bus from NYC. Hope to be there by 11:00. Will try to make the meet and greet. Will be nice to meet other KP'ers in person.


----------



## Lindalee53 (Aug 28, 2013)

Am traveling by bus from NYC. Hope to be there by 11:00. Will try to make the meet and greet. Will be nice to meet other KP'ers in person.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Lindalee53 said:


> Am traveling by bus from NYC. Hope to be there by 11:00. Will try to make the meet and greet. Will be nice to meet other KP'ers in person.


Great, it should be fun to sit and chat for a bit.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Oops sorry I left off Warren52 from list.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Another addition
La la Patti


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Wow! The list is growing by leaps and Bounds!


----------



## maryellen 60 (Nov 7, 2011)

60Maryellen and hubby


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I told you to include me, if not, I'll be there too! (May have husband with me.)
Randy


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

maryellen 60 said:


> 60Maryellen and hubby


Ok :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

rebrenner31 said:


> I'm pretty sure I told you to include me, if not, I'll be there too! (May have husband with me.)
> Randy


Yes, you are on the list with hubby.


----------



## diane647 (Sep 25, 2011)

The show was great, I was disappointed that I did not get to meet all of you.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I was too. We were in the tent area but I think many could not find us. We had about 15 people there. :|


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Any pictures???


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

mama879 said:


> Any pictures???


Deb and the other Kathy have some and should post soon.


----------



## maryellen 60 (Nov 7, 2011)

Enjoyed meeting everyone. It will be nice to have a face with your work.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

maryellen 60 said:


> Enjoyed meeting everyone. It will be nice to have a face with your work.


It was nice to meet you and your talkative hubby, haha. Did you enjoy the rest of your day?


----------



## RosieC (Feb 14, 2012)

Well, this was the first year I opted not to go because of family obligations ..... DANG IT ! It must have been breezy and chilly there - perfect fall weather for a Wool Festival.
I hope you all enjoyed.

Kathy, sorry so many people didn't show up - was it the weather maybe ? I so love Rhinebeck !!! Kudo's to you Kathy, for trying to get all together and for taking the time


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

RosieC said:


> Well, this was the first year I opted not to go because of family obligations ..... DANG IT ! It must have been breezy and chilly there - perfect fall weather for a Wool Festival.
> I hope you all enjoyed.
> 
> Kathy, sorry so many people didn't show up - was it the weather maybe ? I so love Rhinebeck !!! Kudo's to you Kathy, for trying to get all together and for taking the time


Thanks Rosie, there will be next year. I think a few people had trouble finding us. So next year a sign but not too big as I do not want to lug it :|


----------



## maryellen 60 (Nov 7, 2011)

I had a blast. Went a little crazy buying yarn, but what the hell.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

maryellen 60 said:


> I had a blast. Went a little crazy buying yarn, but what the hell.


Haha, me too! I say baby does not need shoes and hubs and I can skip a meal or two


----------

